# Foothill Flyers June ????



## hellshotrods (May 25, 2018)

@fordmike65

when is the next FF ride?


----------



## hellshotrods (May 29, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2018)

Looks like June 16th. You thinking of making an appearance?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like June 16th. You thinking of making an appearance?



Morning or evening?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)

Getting warm out,so thinking evening.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Getting warm out,so thinking evening.



I waited forever for a response.......  I will be out of town that day, just imagine me riding in front of you the whole time.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)

hellshotrods said:


> I waited forever for a response.......  I will be out of town that day, just imagine me riding in front of you the whole time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/foothill-flyers-night-ride-5-00pm-june-16th.132660/


----------

